# more $$$ for exhaust



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

hi

is AWE exhaust worth the extra money over Eurojet exhaust?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I am interested to know also. I heard an AWE exhaust on a jetta, but not EJ exhaust. If anyone out there with a EJ exhaust on a jetta, please post a video. thanks


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I am interested to know also. I heard an AWE exhaust on a jetta, but not EJ exhaust. If anyone out there with a EJ exhaust on a jetta, please post a video. thanks



eurojet only makes exhaust's for the rabbits so if you have a jetta your options are AWE, magnaflow, neuspeed and TT. am i forgetting anybody?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> eurojet only makes exhaust's for the rabbits so if you have a jetta your options are AWE, magnaflow, neuspeed and TT. am i forgetting anybody?


 thanks, that made life a little easier. I guess AWE it is.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> eurojet only makes exhaust's for the rabbits so if you have a jetta your options are AWE, magnaflow, neuspeed and TT. am i forgetting anybody?


ghl and greddy


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

no comments on the original question?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i think that when you look at material, craftsmanship and sound. both are pretty much equal. i think that either way anyone would be happy with either exhaust. i ordered Eurojet. because i really like companies that actually care about their customers... not saying other companies DONT but any time i see Eurojet brought up in these forums. they always answer and seem really into the scene.... they make a great product too!


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nvsbandit said:


> ghl and greddy


I thought those were only for the 2.0T

There's also VW's Driver Gear exhaust for a rediculous price.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> I thought those were only for the 2.0T
> 
> There's also VW's Driver Gear exhaust for a rediculous price.


i have never heard or read anyone with it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWE is hand made, tig welded with VERY high quaility material and is made in house.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> AWE is hand made, tig welded with VERY high quaility material and is made in house.


i know.. thats why it takes about 2 and a half weeks since ordering. :S

amyways, yep.. hand made to order. just like a good burger!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Mudkicker99 said:


> hi
> 
> is AWE exhaust worth the extra money over Eurojet exhaust?


of course it's worth it, it might take a little longer to get to you but like previously stated it's built in house and is beautiful quality. Not to mention it sounds f'n amazing, check the classifieds first if your trying to get it slightly cheaper.


----------

